# No more Claudio Pozas?



## Arryn (Sep 30, 2014)

I noticed that Claudio Pozas' old page is no longer working. Is this on purpose? There was some wonderful artwork there that I enjoyed using as resources for my games. It would be a shame if they were gone forever as Claudio doesn't have any of his old stuff on his new site.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2014)

I've no idea. You'd have to ask Claudio. Didn't he start a new site years ago?


----------



## Arryn (Sep 30, 2014)

Morrus said:


> I've no idea. You'd have to ask Claudio. Didn't he start a new site years ago?




Yeah, but his old site here was still up and running until about a week ago. The old link was:

http://old.enworld.org/Pozas/index_old.html


----------



## Arryn (Sep 30, 2014)

Morrus said:


> I've no idea. You'd have to ask Claudio. Didn't he start a new site years ago?




Yeah, but his old site here was still up and running until about a week ago. The old link was:

http://old.enworld.org/Pozas/index_old.html


----------



## diaglo (Sep 30, 2014)

poor Klaus. i'll ask him if he knew he died ala Ernest Hemingway.


----------

